# Hana clone from Vape Club



## Aydhin (21/11/14)

Any1 tried the hana clone from vapeclub? And has anybody tried the heatvape kayfun 3.1? didnt know where to put this question , sorry if this is not the place!


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/14)

@jtgrey currently has 8 Hana clones, not sure if he has a Vape Club one in there. There are a few folks with the Heatvape Kayfun clone, off hand I know @LandyMan has one


----------



## Aydhin (21/11/14)

Thats alota hana clones lol. Wonder if he'd sell me one. Perhaps he has or somebody has a vapeclub one to ahed some light for me


----------



## VandaL (21/11/14)

My cousin has a metallic blue Hana clone from vapeclub, seems like a really nice mod. Havnt heard any issues from him


----------



## Aydhin (21/11/14)

Well thats some good news!


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Thats alota hana clones lol. Wonder if he'd sell me one. Perhaps he has or somebody has a vapeclub one to ahed some light for me


@jtgrey will not part with any of his hana mods. His a collector of note

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Any1 tried the hana clone from vapeclub? And has anybody tried the heatvape kayfun 3.1? didnt know where to put this question , sorry if this is not the place!


I have one it's awesome.


----------



## Aydhin (21/11/14)

Thanks mate. U sold me on it, has it got all the features of the original


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Thanks mate. U sold me on it, has it got all the features of the original




I believe the only difference is that it doesn't have the hana mod logo on it. Possibly check with them which board it has inside. That should answer all your questions


----------



## Aydhin (21/11/14)

Will do . Shot guys . Sleep well


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Will do . Shot guys . Sleep well


@Aydhin hi bro yes I do have a vape club one as well . All I can say is that you will not be disappointed in the hana . I love them and yes I collect them so if you buy one and you are not happy with it I will gladly take it ofd your hands 
But trust me and buy one they are really awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Aydhin hi bro yes I do have a vape club one as well . All I can say is that you will not be disappointed in the hana . I love them and yes I collect them so if you buy one and you are not happy with it I will gladly take it ofd your hands
> But trust me and buy one they are really awesome


Oh and yes all of the share the same features . I hava 1 original one and the rest is clones . Apart from the logo you will not know the difference . So @Marzuq is completely correct .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (22/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Any1 tried the hana clone from vapeclub? And has anybody tried the heatvape kayfun 3.1? didnt know where to put this question , sorry if this is not the place!


I have the Heatvape Kayfun 3.1 ES Clone and very happy with it


----------



## VapeSnow (22/11/14)

@jtgrey if i remember correctly the vapeclub version cant lock the watts and the display sit flush with the body. The Cloupor version is exactly the same as the authentic one but with no logo. 

You dont maybe have any wraps that i can buy from you?


----------



## Dubz (22/11/14)

I have the Heatvape Kayfun 3.1es and also very happy with it. Awesome build quality and no issues at all.


----------



## VapeSnow (22/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


>


@VapeSnow yes that is correct but I hava at least 1 of each of these . But to me apart from looking a bit different they all vape the same with the same build coil on them . I do however prefer the hana modz . It just seems more solid then the rest . But non of the clones have given me a problem so far and all of them get used quite often .


----------



## VapeSnow (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow yes that is correct but I hava at least 1 of each of these . But to me apart from looking a bit different they all vape the same with the same build coil on them . I do however prefer the hana modz . It just seems more solid then the rest . But non of the clones have given me a problem so far and all of them get used quite often .


Okay cool. You dont have any wraps?


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

@VapeSnow sorry bro I do not have extra . But why don't you wrap it yourself . It is easy to do plus you can buy the wrap of your choice at any vehicle custom shop . The sell per meter and it is so cheap .


----------



## VapeSnow (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow sorry bro I do not have extra . But why don't you wrap it yourself . It is easy to do plus you can buy the wrap of your choice at any vehicle custom shop . The sell per meter and it is so cheap .


Yes but how do you cut out the screen and buttons correctly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

@VapeSnow . It is very easy . Wrap the hana body completely . Then using a hairdryer warm it up a little bit . Then run your finger over the screen and buttons . You will then see the shape of them and then using a razor blade , slowly cut it out . Use the blade at a 45 degree and then it will cut it like a warm knife through butter . It is really that easy .

Start wit your battery cover and practice from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow . It is very easy . Wrap the hana body completely . Then using a hairdryer warm it up a little bit . Then run your finger over the screen and buttons . You will then see the shape of them and then using a razor blade , slowly cut it out . Use the blade at a 45 degree and then it will cut it like a warm knife through butter . It is really that easy .
> 
> Start wit your battery cover and practice from there


Cool thx for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------

